# Chick Eggs



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

Not sure who to give credit to for these, my SIL sent me this pic.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Very cute and creative, owls?


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

Hmmm, maybe baby chicks in goggles?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Cute!!!! Love it.


----------

